# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Klassikot 2020

## Googol

Viisi päivää ja sitten klassikkokausi ja vuoden parhaat 2 kuukautta ovat täällä. Kertoimien perusteella van der Poel vaikuttaa olevan tämän kauden ykkössuosikki melkein kisaan kuin kisaan. 

Aloitusklassikkona on Omloop het Nieuwsblad, jota ajetaan kolmannen kerran vanhalla Ronden lopulla, eli viimeisinä haasteina vastaan tulevat Muur ja Bosberg. Sääennuste lupailee sadetta ja tuulta.

Saa nähdä ajetaanko koronapaniikissa kaikkea, mutta tällaista pitäisi olla luvassa:

29-Feb Omloop Het Nieuwsblad 1.UWT3
29-Feb Faun-Ardèche Classic 1.Pro
01-Mar Kuurne-Bruxelles-Kuurne 1.Pro
01-Mar Royal Bernard Drome Classic 1.Pro
07-Mar Strade Bianche 1.UWT3
08-Mar GP Industria & Artigianato 1.Pro
18-Mar Danilith Nokere Koerse 1.Pro
19-Mar Grand Prix de Denain - Porte du Hainaut 1.Pro
20-Mar Bredene Koksijde Classic 1.Pro
21-Mar Milano-Sanremo 1.UWT1
25-Mar AG Driedaagse Brugge-De Panne 1.UWT3
27-Mar E3 BinckBank Classic 1.UWT2
29-Mar Gent-Wevelgem in Flanders Fields 1.UWT2
01-Apr Dwars door Vlaanderen - A travers la Flandre 1.UWT3
04-Apr Gran Premio Miguel Indurain 1.Pro
05-Apr Ronde van Vlaanderen - Tour des Flandres 1.UWT1
08-Apr Scheldeprijs 1.Pro
12-Apr Paris-Roubaix 1.UWT1
15-Apr De Brabantse Pijl - La Flèche Brabançonne 1.Pro
19-Apr Amstel Gold Race 1.UWT2
19-Apr Tro-Bro Léon 1.Pro
22-Apr La Flèche Wallonne 1.UWT2
26-Apr Liège-Bastogne-Liège 1.UWT1
01-May Eschborn-Frankfurt 1.UWT3

----------


## paaton

Ai että... On siinä taas perhesopu koetuksella. Ensin 5h räntäsateessa, niin että äly ja voimat pakenevat kropasta. Tuon jälkeen jaksaa maata enää sohvalla ja toljottaa klassikoita. Kevät on tulossa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

Pidetään peukkuja ettei koronat sotki ohjelmaa.

----------


## Munarello

Nyt oli hyvä avaus. Näitä on odotettu ja alkaa olemaan aika uudistaa Eurosprotin tilaus. Sohvapyöräilijän juhlaviikot alkaa ihan just!

----------


## sianluca

Täällä voi hiihdellä aamupäivän ja iltapäivällä nauttia klassikkorymistelystä television ääressä....

----------


## tapna

Pohjois-Savossa vierailtuaan Mathieu tykästyi erääseen Siilinjärvellä  sijaitsevaan kylään niin kovasti, että vaihtoi sukunimekseen van der  Pöljä.

(Jääköön nimihassuttelu tämän kauden osalta tähän. :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## Munarello

Ilmatieteellinen arvaus lupailee Belgiaan viikonlopulle reilua sadetta sekä tuulista keliä. Lunta tai räntää ei sentään pitäisi olla tulossa sillä ennuste lupailee noin kymmentä astetta lämmintä.

Cyclingnewsin previkasta lueskelen, että muuten taitaisi olla kaikki odotetut starat mukana lukuunottamatta pois jäävät: P Sagan, W van Aert, viime vuoden Flanderin voittaja A Bettiol sekä M Matthews. John Degenkolb ilmeisesti skippaa Omloopin ollakseen KBK:ssa parhaassa iskussaan. https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/om...-2020/preview/

Meille, jotka voimme/joudumme seuraamaan kisoja Eurosportilta ennakkotieto on, että suorat kuvat alkaa noin kolmen aikaan tai vähän sen jälkeen ja selostuskopissa äänessä on P Selin.

----------


## Warlord

Kevät on silloin kun klassikot alkaa!

----------


## PatilZ

> Kevät on silloin kun klassikot alkaa!



Ja kevään ääniin kuuluu [linnunlaulun lisäksi] P. Selinin selostukset, jotka muutuneet edelliskaudesta taas pykälän kankeammiksi.

----------


## J T K

Se on aika lunastaa eurosportin playeri jälleen. Toivotaan totisesti, ettei korona nyt pistä hommia uusiksi.

----------


## Munarello

Italiassa ainakin on kaksi naisten kisaa peruuttamisen uhan alla.
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cor...-cancellation/

----------


## VesaP

Aika  hanurista jos kiinalaiset pilaa Strade Bianchen, Milano-Sanremon ja peräti Giron. Sit ei muuta tarvii kun Pariisiin joku epidemianpoikanen niin Tourikin jää välistä. Great.

Ja PappaSelin vanhenee auttamatta. Vuosi vuodelta.

Täytyy siis pyyhkiä telkkariruudusta pölyt  ja sohva puunata kisastudiomoodiin nyt pariksi kuukaudeksi!  :Hymy: 

Offt: Milloinkahan Eurosport siirtyy 4K aikaan ja HD kanavat upgreidattaisiin 4K/UltraHD laadulle. Olis päheetä, erottus pyörien mainostarratkin sit hienosti. Ja näkis jopa mitä Androni-Giogattolin ajopaidoissa lukee!

----------


## Googol

Van der Poel on kipeä, eikä starttaa. Pahus, pitääkö se fantasyjoukkue laittaa vielä kerran uusiksi?

----------


## paaton

Voi olla aika moni muukin kipeänä. En ihmettelisi, vaikka klassikot peruttaisiin kokonaan. 
Tosiaan, nyt UAE on keskeytetty koronaviruksen vuoksi.

----------


## Munarello

Huomasin juuri, että GCN Racingin juutuupissa tulossa klo 13 alkaen livestreami *naisten* Omloopista.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LftJ_OwCZ0

Edit: Korjaan aiempia löpinöitäni. WvA näyttäisi olevan sittenkin mukana lähtölistalla numerolla 151.

----------


## JTJ

Kiitos vinkistä! Oli hyvää flunssapäivän ohjelmaa. GCN näyttää kuulemma kaikki naisten klassikot tänä keväänä.

----------


## OJ

K-B-K, 3 km maaliin ja kaksi kaveria vetää liikenneympyrästä väärään suuntaan, voe bergele.

moscon myös osoitti hienouttaan aikaisemmin kisassa.

----------


## Munarello

Moscon ainakin sai mitä ansaitsi. Tuomaristossa ei katsottu rottailua hyvällä ja hylky tuli.

----------


## JTJ

Mut olihan se Kasper Asgreenilta hieno voitto 30 km irtiotolla! Luulin, että se vaan treenaa tulevia klassikoita varten, mut loppuun asti meni.

----------


## paaton

Totaalisen mahtava veto. Siinä kohtaa, kun se keltapaitainen alkoi hyytymään ja vauhti laski, niin pelotonissa luultiin hatkan tulevan helposti kiinni ennen maalia. Mutta ei. Asgreen vaan veti hetken happea ja nosti kyytiä. Oli muuten punapaitaiset äijät pelotonin kärjessä melkoisen punaisia takaa-ajossa  :Hymy:  

Vähän ennen liikenneympyräähän takaa-ajo loppui. Tuossa kohtaa olin aivan varma, ettei hatka tule enää kiinni. Samaa mietti varmaan ne kaksi kuskiakin, jotka ajoivat ympyrän suoraksi.

Mahtava reittimuutos. Luulin, että lopusta tulee tylsä koska 35km jälkeen ei ole nousuja. Mutta tosiaan tuo mahdollisti kirimiesten mukana pysymisen JA isojen äijien pitkät hatkat. Ei olisi asgreen ajanut tuota vetoa maaliin asti, jos lopussa olis ollut vielä muutama 15% seinä.

Vähän kävi sääliksi sitä kolmatta hatkan sinipaitaa. Asgreen näyttää kyynärpäällä merkkiä vetovuorosta, mutta eihän se päässyt imusta edes rinnalle.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Vähän ennen liikenneympyräähän takaa-ajo loppui. Tuossa kohtaa olin aivan varma, ettei hatka tule enää kiinni. Samaa mietti varmaan ne kaksi kuskiakin, jotka ajoivat ympyrän suoraksi.
> 
> .



Kyllä mun silmiin veto loppui Sunweb-miesten läpiajoon ympyrässä. Ne oli vedon avaintekijät ja muista ei ollut hetkeen ottamaan roolia. Siihen se ratkesi.

Mutta olipa kova ja ihailtava veto juutilta. Kerrassaan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Munarello

Tämä tuli toki jo eilen julki, mutta Italiassa ei näillä näkymin peruta kisoja.
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/str...irus-concerns/

----------


## paaton

> Kyllä mun silmiin veto loppui Sunweb-miesten läpiajoon ympyrässä. Ne oli vedon avaintekijät ja muista ei ollut hetkeen ottamaan roolia. Siihen se ratkesi.
> 
> Mutta olipa kova ja ihailtava veto juutilta. Kerrassaan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Vähän ennen ympyrää loppui. Sunweb iski, kun veto loppui. Iskivät sitten ympyrän suoraksi.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Tänään semiklassikko Le Samyn. Deceunick-Quickstepillä oli periaatteessa kaksi vahvaa miestä loppukahinoissa, Senechal ja Declercq, mutta he käyttivät voimansa jo loppukahinoiden aikaansaamiseen ja sen jälkeen typeriin ja turhiin puoli-iskuihin.

Joko ylimielisyyttä tai kakkosjoukkueen kömpelyyttä. Hofstetter voitti hienolla sprintillä.

----------


## paaton

> Tänään semiklassikko Le Samyn. Deceunick-Quickstepillä oli periaatteessa kaksi vahvaa miestä loppukahinoissa, Senechal ja Declercq, mutta he käyttivät voimansa jo loppukahinoiden aikaansaamiseen ja sen jälkeen typeriin ja turhiin puoli-iskuihin.
> 
> Joko ylimielisyyttä tai kakkosjoukkueen kömpelyyttä. Hofstetter voitti hienolla sprintillä.



Oli kyllä armotonta iskutusta quickstepiltä. Minusta se kärjessä ajanut qs:n kaveri teki aivan oikein, eikä vetänyt metriäkään hirchin ollessa niin vahva. Oma kaveri oli kuitenkin takana odottamasa, eikä tehnyt kiinniajossa myöskään yhtään mitään. Ainoa vaan, että se takana ollut kaveri näytti olevan jalaton. 200km ajoa, niin ei tuo nyt aina voi mennä niinkuin elokuvissa. Ilman Quickstepin iskutusta loppu olisi ollut aika tylsää katsottavaa, vaikka tosiaan vähän uhkarohkealta tuo välillä näytti.

Vahvin voitti. Ei ollut mikään kuivankesän orava, eli jotain sai tehdä oikein ennen kiripaikkoja.
Oli onnellinen kaveri maalissa.

----------


## kukavaa

Italian kisoja oltaisiin pitämässä mutta toistaiseksi EF, CCC, Michel ton-Scott ja Jumbo-Visma jättäytymässä pois. Harmittaa

----------


## kukavaa

Italian kisoja oltaisiin pitämässä mutta toistaiseksi EF, CCC, Michel ton-Scott ja Jumbo-Visma ovat jättäytymässä pois. Harmittaa

----------


## Firlefanz

Lisätään se tieto että Mitchelton-Scott ilmoitti jäävänsä pois kaikista Euroopan kisoista (ainakin) kuluvan kuun 22. päivään saakka. Pariisi-Nizzakin jää siis väliin. 

CCC Teamin ilmoitusta en ole nähnyt, vaikka naisten CCC-Liv jää pois ensi viikonlopun kisoista.

Jumbo-Visma ei sekään toistaiseksi ole ilmoittanut kuin viikonlopun poisjäänneistä.


Mutta kertovathan nämä kaikki ettei ole pienintäkään syytä suhtautua kovin luottavaisesti siihen että kevätkausi jatkuisi suhteellisen normaalisti. Voi vielä hyvin käydä niin ettei Italian kisoja ajeta tai osa niistä peruutetaan. Ja jos oikein huonosti käy, ei Italia jää ainoaksi maantiepyöräilyllisesti kärsineeksi maaksi.

----------


## fiber

Italian kisoja ei olla pitämässä ainakaan ennen 3.4. jonne asti ulottuu maantiepyöräilyn kaltaisten urheilutapahtumien järjestämiskielto Cyclingnewsin mukaan:
"The organisers of Strade Bianche, Tirreno-Adriatico, and Milan-San Remo will be forced to cancel the races after the Italian government called a halt to all sporting and public events for a month in an attempt to limit the spread of the coronavirus Covid-19."

----------


## 90kg

Kaikki kolme peruttiin.

----------


## kukavaa

Katseet ensi vuoteen, buu.

----------


## FreeZ

Strade Bianche ilmoittaa omilla sivuillaan,että sunnuntaina Gran Fondo on peruttu. Varsinaisen lauantain kisan osalta tiedottavat "in the coming days". Neuvottelevat ilmeisesti paikallishallinnon kanssa kilpailun järjesteämisestä.

Kokonaisuutena on kyllä melko sekavaa tiedotusta.

----------


## Firlefanz

Ei tiedotus ole minusta sekavaa ollut. Vaikutelma sekavuudesta on kieltämättä voinut syntyä, mutta se on aiheutunut siitä että mediassa on esitetty osin ennenaikaisia arveluja ja tulkintoja. 

Faktaa meillä on nyt vain Italian hallituksen tai minkä lie ministerineuvoston puheenjohtajan esittämä määräys, joka kuitenkin näyttäisi mahdollistavan urheilutapahtuman järjestämisen "punaisen vyöhykkeen" (eli aiemmin erikseen mainittujen yhdentoista kunnan tai vastaavan) ulkopuolella ja "ilman yleisöä". Vaarassa olevien kisojen järjestäjä RCS Sport tiedottikin juuri sen minkä kerroit eli ensin ainakin halutaan antaa vaikutelma siitä että kaikkensa on yritetty ja neuvoteltu viranomaisten kanssa.

Vaikka ei liene mitenkään mahdotonta olla päästämättä yleisöä lähtö- ja maalialueille ja katujen varsille, on vaikea kuvitella miten pyöräilykisa onnistuu jos urheilijoiden on kaikissa tilanteissa pidettävä vähintään metrin väli toisiinsa kuten määräyksen noudattaminen kirjaimellisesti vaatisi. Mutta toisaalta voisi ehkä ajatella vähän stereotyyppisesti että Italia on Italia ja että silloin kun siihen on riittävästi tarvetta ja halua, määräyksiä osataan kiertää tavattoman hyvin :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Laroute

^Juu, Italiassa osataan olla hyvinkin luovia määräysten suhteen. Metrin etäisyys todennäköisesti toteutuu lähtöviivalle ryhmittäytyessä ja palkintopallin korokkeita on siirretty siten, että tuo metrin etäisyys toteutuu. Silloinhan tuo metrin etäisyys voidaan toteuttaa kisan alussa ja lopussa. Kisan aikana eivät mittaile etäisyyksiä.

----------


## kukavaa

Nähdäänköhän kautta aikain ensimmäinen Italo-kisa ilman podium naisia?

edit. Ineos ulkona myöskin.

----------


## Firlefanz

Astanakin on ilmoittanut jäävänsä pois niin Strade Bianchesta ja Tirreno-Adriaticosta kuin Pariisi-Nizzastakin. Kilpailutauon kerrotaan jatkuvan 20. päivään eli Milano-Sanremoon osallistuminen voisi olla mahdollinen - mikäli kisaa ylipäätään päästään ajamaan.

----------


## kukavaa

Ei Belgian kisoja loppukuun aikana.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Voipi olla, että tauko kestää pitkää, tuskin mitään ajataan ainakaan ennen TdF:ää.  :Irvistys:

----------


## tri-nisti

Sitten ajetaan kun epidemia alkaa selkeästi laantua. Jos laantuminen on Kiinassa jo alkanut niin voihan olla että puhutaan mielummin viikoista kuin kuukausista. Kumma kyllä että vuotuiset maailmanlaajuiset influenssat ei koskaan aiheuta tällaista mediahässäkkää.

----------


## PeeHoo

Kuvakaappaus procyclingstats.com -sivulta. Yliviivatut ovat peruutettuja. Niitä tulee varmaankin lisää. Huono penkkiurheiluvuosi tulossa muutenkin. Pitää kai mennä itse ulos ajamaan!

----------


## huotah

Harmi, että kauden parhaat kisat eli kevätklassikot jäävät ajamatta. En laittaisi rahojani myöskään TdF:n ajamisen puolesta.

2020 - huono penkkiurheiluvuosi, mutta hyvä peruskuntovuosi (*koputtaa puuta)

----------


## Paolo

Valoa saattaa olla tunnelin päässä...UCI suunnittelee kevään monumentteja ja Giron lyhennettyä versiota ajettavaksi syksyllä.
Kautta jatkettaisiin marraskuun alkuun asti.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cor...#disqus_thread

----------


## Paolo

Optimistismmat haikailevat vielä mahdollisuudesta järjestää Giro kesäkuun alussa.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Valoa saattaa olla tunnelin päässä...UCI suunnittelee kevään monumentteja ja Giron lyhennettyä versiota ajettavaksi syksyllä.
> Kautta jatkettaisiin marraskuun alkuun asti.
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cor...#disqus_thread



Joo, varmasti kisoja pyritään ajamaan heti kun mahdollista. Hyv niin.

----------


## Vaihtaja

> Joo, varmasti kisoja pyritään ajamaan heti kun mahdollista. Hyv niin.



F1-maailmasta mallia ja trainerin selkään:

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000006447067.html

----------


## PeeHoo

Kai voin käyttää tätä paitaa kunhan ilmat lämpiävät, vaikka Flanderin ympäriajo on peruttu tai lykäty tältä keväältä?

----------


## Pohje

Vain jos olet käynyt ajamassa kyseisen sportiven tai ollut katsomassa itse kisaa tai edes ajanut kyseistä reittiä.
Kyllä henkeä pitää luoda, joten laita ihmeessä päälle, kunhan joku noista täyttyy  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PeeHoo

> Vain jos olet käynyt ajamassa kyseisen sportiven tai ollut katsomassa itse kisaa tai edes ajanut kyseistä reittiä.
> Kyllä henkeä pitää luoda, joten laita ihmeessä päälle, kunhan joku noista täyttyy



En ajanut koko reittiä, mutta kolme mukulakivinousua ja kolme muuta mukulakivipätkää. Eiköhän se riitä?

Sen verran tunnen nyt kisaa, että reitti on aika inhottavaa ajaa.

Edit: ja ostin paidan Bruggestä.

----------


## Pohje

Se riittää komeasti, tunnelmaa on käyty selkeästi aistimassa ja kokemassa.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Se riittää komeasti, tunnelmaa on käyty selkeästi aistimassa ja kokemassa.



Kiitos. Tässä vakuuttelua. Märällä kelillä en olisi luultavasti pystynyt ajamaan tätä mäkeä:

----------


## kukavaa

Virtuaalinen Ronde.
https://youtu.be/RAWoaJQmwcs

----------


## OJ

Kattelin sen virtuaalikisan. GvA pisteli aika kauan yli 500 watin tehoja. Ei välttis Zwift kisoissa riittäis top kymppiin, mut mun mielestä ihan OK

Eikä näköjään monet prohvatkaan käytä tuulettimia. Ehkä tässä karanteenin kuluessa alkavat tuunaamaan tuskaluoliaan

----------


## Leopejo

Ensi viikon Milano - Sanremo ajetaan mitä luultavimmin eri reittiä kuin yleensä. 299-kilometrinen kilpailu alkanee Milanon ulkopuolella ja sitten reitti suuntaa lounaaseen, alkuperäistä lännempänä. Piemonten loivia kukkuloita pitkin ajetaan Colle di Nava:n huipulle (936 m), sitten pitkä lasku rantaan. Vain viimeiset 40 km Imperiasta Sanremoon, mukana Cipressa ja Poggio, pysyvät samoina. 

Kilpailu ei saanut kaikkia lupia alkuperäiseen reittiin, mm. Savonan alueen rantakohteisiin.

----------


## PeeHoo

Twitterissä on hieno Milano-Sanremo -mainosvideo.
https://twitter.com/milano_sanremo/s...963970051?s=21

----------


## Munarello

Mitäs mitäs, kevät tuli sittenkin? Tänään Strade Bianche, näkyy ES Playerilla klo 16:50 alkaen ja telkkarin puolella tuntia myöhemmin. Selostajan varmaan arvaattekin. Onkohan naisten kisasta saatavilla striimiä jostain järkevästä paikasta?
https://www.strade-bianche.it/en/



Viime hetken poisjääntejä: cyclingnews.comin mukaan AG2R:n Sylvan Dillierilla positiivinen Covid-19 testitulos joten karanteeniin.

----------


## cityfiuge

Päätin kokeilla GCN race passia, mutta tämä on ihan susi. Miesten kisasta ei ole tietoakaan. Naisten osuudesta näin kyllä lopun, mutta oliko sekään livenä? Mene ja tiedä.

Lähetetty minun SM-A705FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mika A

Eipä näytä ES Playerkaan toimivan, kun H-hetki koitti. Tunti sitten suorat lähetykset pelasivat hyvin, kun sieltä tuli uusintoja, nyt ei löydy mitään live-kanavaa...

----------


## TuplaO

Jep, katso tässä nyt sitten Strade Bianchea...

----------


## cityfiuge

Kyllä se sitten viimein lähti GCN:n puolelta pyörimään, mutta ei tämä käsittääkseni enään liveä ole.

Lähetetty minun SM-A705FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pulmark

Belgialaiset iskussa: Evenepoel Burgosin voittaja ja van Aert Strade Bianchen.

----------


## Munarello

Vaikea kisa on ollut kun vain noin neljännes ukkeleista pääsi maaliin, GvA heitti jossain vaiheessa laattaa ja Alaphilippella oli kuulemma kuusi rengasrikkoa.

----------


## -Sammy-

> Belgialaiset iskussa: Evenepoel Burgosin voittaja ja van Aert Strade Bianchen.



Belgialaisilla on etua korona-ajasta. Ulkoajelut oli koko ajan sallittua vs. Espanja, Italia, Ranska ym. Toki ukot on parasta a-ryhmää.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

> Vaikea kisa on ollut kun vain noin neljännes ukkeleista pääsi maaliin, GvA heitti jossain vaiheessa laattaa ja Alaphilippella oli kuulemma kuusi rengasrikkoa.



Millähän renkailla proot ajelee nykyään? Vähän veikkaan, että speksaaminen on tuollakin suht kovaa. Oikea pistosuojauksen määrä ja renkaan koko ratkaisee äkkiä koko kisan. Oli paikoittain suht karkeaa sepeliä.

----------


## Munarello

^Deköönikillä taitavat käyttää spessun renkaita, s-works turboja näyttää olleen lauantaina kuvissa. Joidenkin arvailuiden mukaan tubelessina. Varmasti siellä mietitään tarkasti, mitä rengasta käytetään mutta kyllähän tuo kuusi flättiä on jo niin paljon, että nyt ei valinta osunut kohdilleen. Itse mutuilen sen verran, että ehkäpä sponssidiilit joissain tilanteissa rajaa mitä renkaita on mahdollista käyttää..?

----------


## paaton

Joo. Tuon takia rengasvalinnoista ei juttua olekkaan. Tai ainakin kuskit ovat hieman varovaisia sanomisistaan. Molleman "F*cking Sram" jäi hyvin elämään somessa  :Hymy: 

Tietysti siis merkit on rajattuja, mutta onhan oman merkinkin sisällä valinnan varaa. Jännä olisi tosiaan tietää Quickstepin rengasvalinta. Oliko oikeasti tubeless?

----------


## paaton

Wout muuten ajoi vannejarruilla. On siellä ehkä läpiakseli tubelesbubeless miehet olleet flattien kanssa ihmeissään sorapätkillä. Tuonnehhan ei kai omat huoltoautot pääse.

----------


## plr

Mitä kiekkoja muuten saa neutraalihuoltoautosta/moottoripyörästä? Jos sieltä ei saa tiimin käyttämiin pyöriin sopivia varakiekkoja ja reitille ei pääse oman tiimin huoltoautolla, niin saa kyllä katsoa peiliin rengasrikkotilannetta ihmetellessä.

----------


## Munarello

Tänään vuorossa Milano-Torino. Tämä on selkeästi sprinttereiden kisa, sillä reitti on keskivaiheen muutamaa töppyrää lukuunottamatta hyvin tasaista: "The route’s last 5km are mostly flat or slightly uphill on medium width city roads including a series of roundabouts. The last corner is 400m from the finish." Etukäteisarvioissa voittajasuosikeiksi nostettu nimet C Ewan, F Gaviria,  D Démare ja S Bennett. ES:n ohjelmatiedoissa vajaa kaksi tuntia lähetysaikaa klo 18 alkaen.
https://www.milanotorino.it/en/



Edit: Ikävä kolari vajaa kymppi ennen maalia. DQS:n heppu melkein törmäsi liikenteenjakajaan, sitä väistäessään lähti konkeli alta ja seurauksena porukkaa kasassa, mikä sotki sitten kiritaistelua.

----------


## Munarello

Milano-San Remo. Reittiä on muutettu, mutta lopun tutut cipressat ja poggiot ovat mukana. ES:lla kolmetuntinen lähetys 16:50 alkaen, selostaja vanha tuttu.
Lähtölista: https://www.milanosanremo.it/wp-cont...o-partenti.pdf

Edit: Trekkiläiset oli erittäin aktiivisia tänään ja Cipressolla niillä näytti olleen ns "ovela juoni" laittaa kaksi heppua irti luultavasti Nibalia varten, mutta lopulta jäi luu käteen kun missasivat sen ratkaisevan hatkan. Ja mikä loppu, wau!

----------

